# Swedes living in Como?



## Moa (Jan 15, 2012)

Me and my family are probably moving to Como, Italy, in August and I am just curious if there is any Swedes on this site living in Como?


----------



## Moa (Jan 15, 2012)

Hej! Hur kunde jag missa detta svar?! Fem månader senare..tack för svar. Trivs du i Italien? Hur långt är det från Er till Como?


----------

